# Sticky  Map of Life



## Fishpunk

Putting this here because it's at the top of the main forums.

Check out the Map of Life. Not all fish are here, but a surprising number are represented.

http://www.mappinglife.org/


----------



## lohachata

good lord fishpunk ; you are such a geek....just for that i think we will sticky this.....
some very valuable information in it..
Thank You for sharing it...


----------



## Ladayen

Oh wow Fishpunk this is awesome. I had some sort of idea like this but I didn't even know where to begin. I got no idea how to code lol. Very happy you were able to begin.  Any issues with me linking this all over the place?

EDIT: Haha nm I just saw the sponsors and partners stuff. Thought you had made this on your won.


----------



## bmlbytes

Do **** Sapiens. The entire globe is not represented. 

Still cool though.


----------



## Fishpunk

I had nothing to do with making it.


----------

